# Thanks!!!



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

For this new forum. I have been retired for 5 years now, and I'm looking forward to the tons of good info to come.
Ed


----------



## oats (Mar 4, 2008)

Just wanted to the thanks. I hope to retire in the next five years and look forward to talking with others in the same boat.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I wanted to add my thanks as well!


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

my husband retired with his diability and I guess I'm retired too although I am not old enough for social security..so thanks


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I suspect I may hang out here quite a lot as I certainly qualify. Took early retirement a little over 20 years ago and started raising horses ... will be 70 this year. DH is 82 and retired Navy ... he also started raising horses (minis) before his retirement.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking at retirement from my currant career in a few years, and then working at what ever I can find. Thanks for this forum, I got a feeling its going to come in very handy!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

This should be an interesting forum. Thanks. 

I suppose I am retired, but don't really feel like I retired from anything. I raised my kids by doing day care and sewing, so was home all the time anyway. Now, I just have the work of the "hobbies" I choose to have. Mostly poultry. 

The last years of work, driving for the mental health center, (loved that job and spending days driving around the county) taxi driver and sewing for a cottage industry, added to savings to allow me getting this place. It also totally burned me out for sewing, so I don't enjoy doing that anymore. Maybe someday the draw to fabric will get the machines out of storage again.


----------



## shaycool (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for this forum!! It should be interesting, I'm not retired yet but I'm preparing for retirement or forced retirement in the next few years.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey can I play? I turn 60 next month and I am flat broke. By Pass took my money but I have been given a second chance at things. I have a wonderful wife. I also have a deep Faith in Jesus. Some tell me I am JOB reincarnated. All I know is the word retirement is not in scripture. I have just bought two female Llamas and am planting Lavender this fall. I have done this to slow down and have an income. I am one of those that never thought I would last this long. What a trip it has been so far. 30'x100'Hoop house up by next spring for growing 365 days per year and Llama poo for fertilizer. We are blessed to make and sell all natural soap (watch for the web site). In all I believe I am living my dream in this second chance. Yard sale coming in a few weeks and we are selling off lot of things we just do not need. When you are on the bottom there is no where else to go but up.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Dave, know the feeling, my doc called me Job the last time i went in. I've had bypasses to my legs, stints in heart, broke both legs, and came down with a chronic form of leukemia, been more or less forced into retirement, divorced after 32 years of marriage, lost my house in 98 to a fire. Still think I'm blessed to have the friends and family I have and to have experienced the life I've lived. I'm 61.
Ed


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

This forum will be a Godsend to my DH and I. He will be retiring in November 2012 earlier than we planned-he was diagnosed with non-hodgins lymphoma. He is being treated this year and hopefully go into remission. Our dream has been to move to a warmer climate. He still loves Lake Fork TX the best so he can fish everyday.I feel it is where we will head. 
I am overwhelmed.
Blessings to you Ed.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

stillhere, that is a tough row to hoe. I will put you and DH on the prayer list. Also the rest of the folks on this forum. Good luck with the treatment and I hope he gets to catch many, many fish.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Not being one to often scroll down much farther than "the outdoors" thread I was surprised to see this forum. Hope over time to add my "retirement" wisdom (or lack-there-of) to the discussion(s).........


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

gosh, i found this forum yesterday and wondered how long it had been there.. yes thanks for the new forum....


----------

